# My Betta Journy



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

So I don't own a fish, a Betta to be specific, yet, that'll change in 1-3 weeks. I'm not the jump in blind sort, I'm the "research everything until you dream about it" sort. Thus for 1 month, maybe 1 and ½ months, or is it 2, I've been endlessly researching.

I started off with the Betta, betta splendens, the Siamese fighting fish by another name. From the Mekong basin these fish are fascinating. From living in rice paddies to fighting to being a fixture at American pet stores. Their physical variations are impressive as well but they have weakened the domestic stock some. Just as my cocker spaniel is prone to bad skin and ear infections so too do bettas have their weak fins that can hinder them. 

After researching Bettas as animals I went on to learn about their ideal environments, what artificial environments they prefer, basically how to keep them alive. 

That led to learning about cycling. Man that....that was a fun two weeks of reading lol. He said, she said, they said. Seems like everyone has a slightly different view on cycling and the best ways to do it. Heck some even throw caution to the wind and ignore it. I'm gong to try to cycle my tank but I'm also going to be careful not to go overboard and over monitor it. It's not a science experiment, it's a pet. But monitoring it and tending to that pet go hand in hand do we will see where I actually end up. 

After I understood cycling, atleast in theory, I've spent a lot of time researching the best artificial plants, what decir they like and trying to settle on a substrate color and texture. These sound easy but aren't, mostly bc I have a budget and as I've found out pretty much nothing decor-wise is cheap. Yay for sales, today I ordered a bunch of silk plants (40% which is awesome) and ordered some cave decor for him. Of course I'll make sure everything is safe for betta fins. 

So now pretty much all I need is a substrate for the tank, water, conditioner, and a Betta. And everyone I know can't wait for me to finally get the darn fish, they are tired of me endlessly talking about this or that neat betta fact.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Well since you are using plastic or silk plants, almost any color of gravel (Your pick) would do as substrate. Water Conditioner, I use Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus It treats and conditions the water just like any other conditioner and Sets the PH level to 7.6 I have never had any problems with any of my Betta using this conditioner. As far as Cycling a Betta tank You can cycle the tank with the fish in it, with out problems. Keep a close eye on your levels and make regular water changes over a 4-6 week period and let your filter get started on the Bio side.

But my best advice to you at this time is quit researching, and get the Darn fish and be happy knowing your giving him the best home you can.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad that you did the research before buying (saves yourself half the trouble/grief). I'm sure whatever little guy or girl you pick out will be one happy betta.


----------

